# Living in or around Cabo San Lucas



## brisha813 (9 mo ago)

Looking for some info on living the CSL area. We are making out first trip to the area in June. Our hope is to move in 2023.


----------



## brisha813 (9 mo ago)

Fixed the typos. Looking for some info on living in the CSL area. We are making our first trip to the area in June. Our hope is to move in 2023.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Seems a bit strange to plan on moving somewhere you've never been before.
What do you consider the CSL area?

What sort of lifestyle, and local vibe are you looking for? What activities do you enjoy? Have you researched Mexican residency requirements?


----------



## brisha813 (9 mo ago)

We are making a couple trips to explore the area, We are 15 months away from making a move. We are looking for comfort, quality and quiet. But we do understand that things are the not same as here in the US. Not a high maintenance couple. Florida residents so we are accustom to warm humid weather. We are looking at the CSL area due to the close proximity to the water, possible La Paz. We are exploring the residency requirements but will probably go the tourist visa route for awhile.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

brisha813 said:


> We are looking at the CSL area due to the close proximity to the water, possible La Paz.


Well, every place in Baja basically is in close proximity to the water.
Cabo is a touristy, Americanized party town. La Paz is a nice little city. At least seemed so the few times I was there.
Todos Santos, on the Pacific side, is a sweet little colonial town.

It's humid for some months of the year, but Baja is desert- it's not that humid compared to the mainland coast areas like Puerto Vallarta.


----------

